# Deval Patrick posts sign language



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Photo by Will Nunnally 
Gov. Deval Patrick has begun promoting safe driving with a series of billboards across state highways such as this one on I-495 in Methuen.

*Critics slam billboard campaign*








*By Hillary Chabot
*Wednesday, June 17, 2009

Gearing up for his re-election campaign, Gov. *Deval Patrick* is slapping his name on highway signs, spending thousands on self-promotion as budget-strapped local officials scrape to fill potholes.
The governor's highway promotion - defended by officials as needed reminders to motorists to drive safely - marks a quiet reversal of a ban on such taxpayer-funded vanity signs by former Gov. *Mitt Romney*.
Patrick has put his name on 48 construction signs throughout the state since August 2008 at a cost of $312 a piece, or about $15,000 so far.
The signs warn motorists to "drive safely," and add, "We're on the job for you," in bolder script over a bright orange caution triangle.
Additionally, Patrick has spent $70,000 in federal stimulus cash to erect highway signs - at $2,700 apiece for production and installation - crediting the federal stimulus project for ongoing construction - leaving his name off but reminding voters of the work being done in the campaign-focused year ahead.
The state and federal signs are being ordered up as Massachusetts grapples with a deep fiscal crisis that has required cuts in local aid to cities and towns and a dramatic slashing of services.
"I think when the American people wanted to see if federal stimulus was working, this isn't what they had in mind," said John Hart, spokesman for stimulus critic U.S. Sen. Tom Coburn (R-Okla). "It's classic government self promotion. It pushes the ethical envelope because it uses taxpayer dollars as a campaign ad."
But Patrick officials said the signs allow residents to see how their money is being spent.
"We think it's critically important that residents know their stimulus dollars are being invested immediately to create new jobs and fix our roads," said Colin Durrant, a spokesman at the Executive office of Transportation. "We also want to be transparent about what projects are funded by federal stimulus dollars."
The signs, crediting the Obama-led American Recovery and Reinvestment Act, are not mandated by the feds and do not contain President Obama's name. They are up in several other states including New Hampshire.
"It's a small amount of money, but I think it would be better if all of the money went directly to the projects. I don't think there's any purpose served by having the signs there," said Massachusetts Taxpayers Foundation president Michael Widmer.
Patrick has approved 26 transportation projects costing $103 million in stimulus cash so far, only a fraction of the $756 million in federal transportation funds expected over the next two years.
As for the state safety signs bearing the governor's name, critics say it's just a political boost.
"I think we all know there is an added reality, which is to get the name of the governor out there in as many places as possible," said Paul Watanabe, a political professor at the University of Massachusetts at Boston.
"For someone who billed himself as no ordinary leader, it seems like he's become the typical politician the longer he's in office," said Sen. Richard R. Tisei (R-Wakefield).
But Patrick state Highway Commissioner Louisa Paiewonsky said in a written statement, "These limited number of signs are a safety reminder to drivers that our highway workers and contractors are working on their behalf to improve the state's road and bridges.
Former Gov. Romney banned the practice in 2003, calling it a waste of money. Lawmakers may include the name ban as part of a transportation reform bill due out today.
Patrick faces gubernatorial challengers in Republican *Christy Mihos* and possibly state Treasurer Tim Cahill

Deval Patrick posts sign language - BostonHerald.com


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

What a waste! Another stupid idea of his when it comes to roads and highways across the state. 

BTW the above is not to say he only has stupid ideas when it comes to roads in highways. As we all know all his ideas are stupid.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

here is some "sign language" for Duvall :up_yours:


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Sam1974 said:


> here is some "sign language" for Duvall :up_yours:


Shit, you beat me to it Sam!


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Self promotion on our dime. How nice.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

There's money for a ton of stupid signs but none for an academy.....go figure......


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Not sure if you guys have started seeing the Federal "American Reinvestment" orange road work signs, but you can't swing a cat without hitting one in the Berkshires. No roadwork is getting done, but they are putting up signs like a bastard!!!!


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

kwflatbed said:


> *Critics slam billboard campaign*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's like Butch and Sundance "gearing up" to defeat the entire Bolivian army by chambering their last handful of rounds.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

*2700.00* a piece for those "stimulous signs" ? WTF, whos getting the kickback?


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

I thought the sign would be a bent over taxpayer grimacing in excruciating pain.


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

So much for "Change that we can beleive in." 

Oh yeah, this is all GW & Romney's fault. Sorry ran low on the liberal cool aid for a second, now I see the error.

Hey! I know what we can do, lets pass some more gun laws and ask book store clerks how to arm our officers.

Have you all heard the latest, that Naval Officers graduating from the Academy was told to leave their swords at home and anything else that may be considered "offensive".

Soon we will have coorespondes courses.


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

I did a detail with a crew setting up the federal ones...the MA Highway guy told me the feds MANDATED these semi-permanent signs (is semi permanent a word? it is or isn't permanent right??) BEFORE federal money would be released for the projects. At BIG money for each.

WHAT A WASTE OF MONEY!!!


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

If he really wants to make the highways safer why doesn't he fund the 80th RTT!! How's about the media asks him that on camera and see what his answer is. "Governor wouldn't it make more sense to spend the money hiring more state troopers than just putting up expensive signs?"

Fuck Deval Patrick, fuck the media, and fuck the fucking Diaz brothers fuck em allllll!! I bury those cockroaches!!


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Putting up signs with his mug all over the state, holding forums for illegals to bitch and complain about how bad they have it here illegally, cars to welfare slugs sitting home on the couch... it's shameful

How long before this guy is gone? He has brought this state down to a lower level than I even thought I would have seen. I am proud to say I voted for Muffy!


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I found this sign with Erkel's pic:


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

*The signs warn motorists to "drive safely," and add, "We're on the job for you," in bolder script over a bright orange caution triangle.*

Were on the job for you? Are you kidding me.

1. Less cops and firefighters, 
2. Budget crisis since the time he took office,
3. Put in Flagmen that will cost more than cops and reduce public safety,
4. Raise the taxes of the working class,
5. Extend benefits to the leeches on welfare,
6. Provide jobs for your friends and donators at hefty taxpayer dollars
7. Have several of your friends and politicians indictment on felonies
8. Help illegal immigrants, but not the hard working class,
9. Spend taxpayers money on signs that are transparently obvious a campaign push

*If this is on the job for me Deval, Please take the rest of the year off!!!!!!!!*


----------



## edward.lee8 (Oct 17, 2005)

How many furlough days is Deval taking this year?


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

kwflatbed said:


> But Patrick state Highway Commissioner Louisa Paiewonsky said in a written statement, "These limited number of signs are a safety reminder to drivers that our highway workers and contractors are working on their behalf to improve the state's road and bridges.


 How about you remind me by actually fixing the f*cking road?


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> How about you remind me by actually fixing the f*cking road?


Tell me about it. Maybe he's going to wait until a couple weeks before the election, put all the Public Works guys on 'round the clock filling holes, and claim he's done a great job on maintenance?


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

B L A M E T H E U N I O N S. They keep getting asshats like this elected. You think the autobailout was for America? It was a hand out to the unions...who vote democrat...who elect asshats like these.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

Coupe Deval is going to be seeing some different signs tonight with his name on them.....he he he......


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> Coupe Deval is going to be seeing some different signs tonight with his name on them.....he he he......


???????????


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

Sniper said:


> ???????????


Be sure to DVR the 10/11pm news.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> Be sure to DVR the 10/11pm news.


Done and done


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

I have detested Deval Patrick since I first heard of him. He's been just as big of a disappointment as I worried he would be, and I truly hope he gets booted out in the next election. 

I voted for Muffy when she ran against Deval. I will surely vote for his challenger again.


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's your sign Mr. Do nothing duval


----------



## cowtowncop (Nov 16, 2004)

Not sure if you noticed when these signs went up they didn't have Deval's name on the
bottom. Suddenly after a few weeks his name appeared as an attachment to the bottom of
the sign.

Surprisingly the feds made MassHwy remove his name and taking credit for there
projects... Now they have been taken off. What did that little stunt cost us?


----------



## edward.lee8 (Oct 17, 2005)

Great things can be acomplished if no one cares who gets the credit.


----------

